
Instagram Uses DMCA Complaint to Protect Users’ “Copyrighted Works” - ArtDev
https://torrentfreak.com/instagram-uses-dmca-complaint-to-protect-users-copyrighted-works-200130/
======
ArtDev
Instagram used a DMCA notice to take down some code on GitHub because they
didn't like how it used their API. How is that even legal?

~~~
dylz
This seems perfectly in line with the DMCA, as much as I disagree with it:

\- DMCA, circumvention means that there is a user attempting to “descramble a
scrambled work, to decrypt an encrypted work, or otherwise to avoid, bypass,
remove, deactivate, or impair a technological measure, without the authority
of the copyright owner”

\- trafficking in devices or tools that help other people circumvent access-
control and copy-control measures

That being said, it seems to be overly largely used for spam

